# Living Costof Living in Singapore and Minimmum Salary



## sachin2424

Hi Friends,

I, Sachin , from India. I am in process of discussing the position with one of organsation in India. They will post me in Singapore. I am Engg Graduate & Master's in Information Management. Total year of experience is 10 yrs.
I would like to know the below things from you to have a fruitful discussion on table with firm.

1 ) Minimum Salary for this Qulaification offered in Manufacturing Industry
2) Living Cost per Month ( Pls furnish details as possible )
3) Travelling Mode in Singapore.
4) Food ( type , Cost etc )
5) Work culture.
6) Social Security

In addition to above if you wish to inform me then Pls let me know.

Thanks in advance for sparing the valuable time for giving me the required information.

Regards
Sachin


----------



## rohanarora536

*Cost of living*

Dear Sachin 
Cant tell minimum salary for experience person like you. Don't have any idea

Living Cost per Month: anywhere between S$550 and S$700
Work culture: Excellent
Travelling Mode in Singapore.
Food: S$3 or 5 on an average Meal
Transportation: Best in Asia You will not face any issues while commuting 


Rest You can search in Google 



sachin2424 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I, Sachin , from India. I am in process of discussing the position with one of organsation in India. They will post me in Singapore. I am Engg Graduate & Master's in Information Management. Total year of experience is 10 yrs.
> I would like to know the below things from you to have a fruitful discussion on table with firm.
> 
> 1 ) Minimum Salary for this Qulaification offered in Manufacturing Industry
> 2) Living Cost per Month ( Pls furnish details as possible )
> 3) Travelling Mode in Singapore.
> 4) Food ( type , Cost etc )
> 5) Work culture.
> 6) Social Security
> 
> In addition to above if you wish to inform me then Pls let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance for sparing the valuable time for giving me the required information.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


----------



## simonsays

I mentioned before .. in Singapore, you can live in 20,000 $ apartments, or live in 1,000 $ apartments.

Most of the locals here get an average salary of around 2,000, and they can manage, including lease on the house, annual vacation tours and what not.

Expats, starting salary is 2,500, for employment pass, and if you are not into drinking and gambling (legal or otherwise) and are not a big time spender, then, it is a comfortable life at that pay ..


----------



## Ayamas

The salary's only part of the story. You need to negotiate an expat package which includes accommodation, utilities, car and medical insurance in addition to the salary. (If you have children you need to discuss school fees with them too).

We can't answer your question because for many people 10K a month is a great salary, while others struggle on 35K a month.


----------

